# Heavy Rolled Neck Edges



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm thinking about having another neck made by Musikraft. Rock maple with a rosewood fret board, pretty standard options nothing fancy. The only thing I was considering out of the ordinary is getting the edges heavily rolled. I've found in the past that the rosewood necks have a bit more defined edge to them over the maple fret board and I do prefer the softer feel. Trying to find some pictures and info on Google but nothing clear has come up, has anyone played or owned a neck from MK with the "heavy rolled edge"?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=1221535


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you, that answers all my questions pretty much.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

no problemo.

Marv was showing me the rolled edges he did on one of his necks. It might be an option I'll look into for my next neck as well.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Vadim:

I happen to have one at the moment that you can handle. Musikraft maple/rosewood with heavy rolled edges. 

Have you seen Steviemac's listing for pretty much what you're looking for?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

My John Mayer strat neck has the edges heavily rolled (scalloped?). It feels great.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd thought about trying this on a rosewood board.

Can you achieve this result if you were to use the shaft of a screwdriver?
(Rolled edge, not the scalloped.)


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

sulphur said:


> I'd thought about trying this on a rosewood board.
> 
> Can you achieve this result if you were to use the shaft of a screwdriver?
> (Rolled edge, not the scalloped.)


yes- screwdriver shaft is a good method.
you can start lightly, then press on it more for a heavier result.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2013)

Came across this.

[video=youtube;N10Ye6I84-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N10Ye6I84-Y[/video]


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. I was kinda wondering, when "screwdriver shaft" was mentioned, as I thought all of this work would be done with a file. Cool, and less to clean up this way.


----------

